# Goats and nut trees???



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

We're looking at a place to buy that has a nice large pasture for the animals. Since i have 6 kids (skin), I'd love to get a doe or two for milking. Can I ask some STUPID goat questions? 

Cna I put the girls in with two cows and 2-4 pigs? Will there be fighting or other problems? Would it be a problem if the pasture has a black walnut tree? (Black walnuts won't make the goats sick, will it?) What about hedgeball trees/bushes? 


Any advice for a first time Goat Mom? What books should I read? Any good youtube video's?

Thanks!
Tonya


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Start here. Fiasco Farm has a lot of great information for new goat owners. 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm

Good luck!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

our goats love the walnut and pecan trees in their pasture


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Mine have pecan trees in their pens and they love the leaves and pecans. Mine also when out on browse they eat hedge leaves and they even nibble on hedgeballs. As long as they dont overdo it they should be fine.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Well Black Walnut is natural dewormer. But They will be okay.. Good luck!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We had a bottle calf that grew to 800 pounds in with our goats. No problems except she began to think she was a goat. I knew it was time to take her out when I saw her on top of the dirt pile trying to push the goats off of it. Our goats ignored the pigs except to try to steal their food - they are determined.


----------

